# Hello from NC!



## S-Paine-Music (Dec 15, 2018)

Hello all! My name is Sebastian and I am a composer and arranger from a small town in North Carolina! I have been playing music for about 7 years now and writing for 2. Although I mainly write for piano, string quartet, and a small wind band I've started, I am not afraid to branch out a bit and try new things for a job! My dream is to make a career out of my music, whether it be through composing or performing or both! Hopefully I'm welcome to the community and can connect with everyone in as meaningful a way as possible!


----------



## whiskers (Dec 15, 2018)

Hello! Welcome!

Tangentally, been curious to check out CLT & RDU areas. Maybe I'll visit some day.


----------

